# Why did my budgie lay an egg outside of the nesting box?



## Mattbalv

I got up this morning and found my budgie had laid an egg! But the egg was outside the nesting box, she wasn't incubating it, it was just there, it was unfertile and I was confused because I knew her and her mate had mated, I caught them mating on Wednesday, but that means the eggs aren't due until late this week of next week, yet she laid a week early. So I put a glove on, picked it up and put a torch up to it, it was unfertile, but why did she lay it outside of the box anyway?


----------



## Cody

Breeding birds should not be undertaken without proper preparation, please click on this link and read through this article








Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


Just because it's "natural" doesn't mean that we should allow it to happen in our homes. There are many many MANY things you need to consider before allowing your birds to breed. Here is a list of things you need to think of before you even CONSIDER breeding. 1). Are your birds proper...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.*

*Why are you allowing these budgies to breed?*

*Before we answer any questions with regard to breeding, we need more information: 

How long have you owned budgies?
How old are the budgies that mated?
Are they in an individual breeding cage?
Does the nest box have a concave bottom?
How much research have you done with regard to breeding?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

Dependent upon your answers, I recommend you remove the nest box, separate the male and female and dispose of any eggs laid.
Do everything necessary to discourage breeding. 
Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition, and limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**

*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and welcome to the forums!!

FaeryBee has given great advice and asked some good questions. It’s important we’re aware of your breeding experience before answering 👍🏻

Meanwhile, it’s great to have you on the forums as you couldn’t have come to a better place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices!

Please be sure to read through the links provided above as they’ll help you to stay updated on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help.

Best wishes! 👋


----------

